# Remebering Titan



## MissingAlec (Aug 6, 2013)

I know how you feel as I had a similar experience and I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GaitedGirl625 (Aug 8, 2013)

thank you so much. when i start thinking that i no longer feel that way it just brings everything back again. but im slowly learning.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss, it's never easy when you lose a beloved equine friend. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## MissingMom (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, losing a friend is always hard


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's been _9 years_ and you're still crying over a horse you lost that long ago? Maybe you need to see a therapist. That kind of grief simply isn't normal. 

It's okay to feel sad and maybe get a little misty eyed on the anniversary of a much loved animal's death, but after 9 years I'd think you'd have learned to live with it. My heart horse has been gone 6 years, and I actually forgot the anniversary of his death this year. That means I'm healing and moving on, which is how grief is _supposed_ to work.

I also have my doubts that a vet would call a 13 y/o girl and tell her that her parents said it was okay for him to 'kill' her horse, or that he was going to sue a child for slander. That simply doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## GaitedGirl625 (Aug 8, 2013)

i can assure you that the vet did call and tell me that. i know i didnt daydream about it. and i am very sure that it happened. this vet is an awful person. i dont really know how is still in business to this day but whatever. 

maybe i do need to see a therapist but as i am a stay at home mom and i have no insurance it would be pretty expensive. plus the only therapy i need is teaching my son to ride and being at the barn.

trust me i know how grief is supposed to work. i have been through enough grief in my life. 

Titan was not just my first horse but the only thing i looked forward to during the day. since i had no friends because i was judged in my school for being who i was and who i still am today. how about not being so harsh. just saying.


----------



## sachmo (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow good for you. Speed Racer sounds like a very uncaring individual. 

I lost a horse almost 6 years ago and I still feel the pain, I lost another one 4 weeks ago and I am sill in shock. Both of these horses meant the world to me. I still have 2 more and I know that unless they outlive me there will be more pain but on the other hand I would not like to live my life without them. They are all special, so are my dogs and cats and each time we lose something we love it hurts.

I try to stay focused on the great memories, sometimes they make me smile and sometimes they make me cry. 

Love hurts.


----------



## GaitedGirl625 (Aug 8, 2013)

this horse was my world. i have lost other horses. but this one horse really hit me hard. 

animals are like family in my house and Sachmo sounds like yours is the same.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

So sorry for your loss, even after all this time. RIP Titan.

I miss a horse that I grew out of nearly 10 years ago, she may or may not be dead now, I don't know. But, I still miss her and cry about her. Your grief is fine as long as it is not taking over your life. We all grieve differently and at different rates. Getting tearful over something as important as this is no big deal and actually healthy I think. 

xx


----------

